# Online varroa course with Bernhard Varroa in Australia



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Webinar on* Sunday 21st of August 2022 starting at 4 o'clock pm* (Australian Eastern Standard Time) on treatment of varroa and how to live with varroa. Bernhard Heuvel, vice president of the European Professional Beekeepers Association shows how to handle varroa correctly. He has experience with all standard and non-standard varroa treatments as well as treatment-free beekeeping. Also he knows the progresses in Europe concerning the resistance breeding. 

Bernhard's deep understanding of the bees will help to cope with the new situation in Australia. Bernhard has been living in Australia as well, so he knows the Australian landscapes, climate and people. 

There is an open end discussion after the workshop, so all questions will be answered. 

The number of participants is limited due to technical reasons. Please book early at:

Online Workshop Varroa treatment (ENGLISH) | Imkerei zur fleißigen Biene

Best regards,

Bernhard

PS: Yes, my book will be translated into English soon and be available as ebook. 
PPS: Greetings to all I know here on Beesource "from the good ol' times".


----------



## ZooBee (Dec 11, 2020)

Just got back from the EAS and went to every seminar on varroa. Phew!


----------

